# CRS baby....half black?



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Heyyy
So I have a tank that is all CRS...
A month after having them they got berried and I have babies now!
I took a picture of one cuz I thought it looked funny.
...Is it me or does the baby look like the head is red, but the tail and mid-body is black? lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't see it in your pic. I only see crs.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

its in the middle of the pic
near the end of the frogbit roots.
On the pellia.
Follow the root and u will see the baby crs


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

matt sold me a CBS with a red tail  afew months back


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I just had a shrimp show up with my CRS that is 3/4 solid black. I also had a couple show up that are solid red/orange.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Bwhiskered said:


> I just had a shrimp show up with my CRS that is 3/4 solid black. I also had a couple show up that are solid red/orange.


Mind sharing a picture of the solid black? The chances are that some CRS/CBS imported from Asia may have Taiwan bee gene and you may get some TBs in the offsprings. If that's the case, you are very lucky ;-)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> matt sold me a CBS with a red tail  afew months back


If I had noticed I would've kept it.


----------

